# Low Lying Placenta



## Caezzybe

I've been told today at my 20 week scan that I have a low lying placenta and need another scan at 32 weeks. Have any of you had this issue and did it resolve itself? If not, what happened? I know the theory behind what happens, I'm looking for someone to share their experiences if you can, please.


----------



## mellllly

I also had this at my 20 week scan when I was pregnant with Sophie and by 32 weeks it had ''stretched'' out of the way

Its more common than you think and most of the time i moves by then any way, you still have 12 weeks of growing to do so just try not to worry too much about it hun xxx


----------



## Quartz

I was one of the ones it did not move up for. Had my scan at 34 weeks and it was still low lying. They gave me an internal scan to measure the gap there was between the placenta and the cervix and it was 1.3cm if it had been 1.2 cm or under they would have admitted me to hospital for the rest of the pregnancy and c sectioned at 38 weeks. Luckily I got to go home - I was not told about bed rest or anything and went back to work until 36 weeks without any problems. At 36 weeks I went back and was given a date for c section at 38 weeks. The c section was fine (in fact it for me was a postive birth experience) and my Lo was fine.

I was asymptomatic so I had no bleeding or anything with it. I did not go on bed rest or anything like that and the only consequences for me of having it were that I had a c section at 38 weeks and also my LO could not engage (she did not even try) so I carried her very high so I had a whole lot of stretch marks above my belly button from where she used to stick her bum out. So not serious consequences!


----------



## Caezzybe

Thanks fr the replies, ladies. It's good to hear from people who have been through it. Unfortunately, I've gone from enjoying my pregnancy to being very worried since yesterday. Hopefully that will pass once I have got used to the idea and I also have a private 4d scan booked in 6 weeks, so will ask them to look at the placenta then to see if they can measure the gap between the bottom of it and the cervix and give me some indication if it's moved upwards if only slightly.


----------



## beachlover1

I have this, I wouldnt worry too much its not a major issue! I asked the same thing when mine was seen at 20 weeks...lots of people had the same issue and it resolved. I mentioned it to my MW and she was like" oh yeah, 90 odd% move out the way, dont worry"

Youll be fine! xx


----------



## bky

I have this as well, but haven't had my 32 week scan yet. Was 1.4-1.7cm at 20 weeks and I think I need it to get to something above 2-2.5cm for a vaginal delivery. No issues with it other than I've been told to watch for bleeding (haven't had any, but really aren't you always supposed to watch for bleeding?). My biggest worry in regards to this is that I'll have to have a c-section (and then I'll be 'doomed' to a all c-sections, sad for me as I'd like a vaginal birth), but I hear most of them move out of the way.


----------



## lou1979

i had a Low lying placenta at my 20 week sca, and they said it should hopefully move up, i had been having bleeds on and off and had a HUGE bleed at 19 weeks, and they said that the placenta 'can' cause this!

then at 26 weeks i had a private scan and it was STILL low, then at 29 weeks another bleed , at 32 weeks i felt real rough, and kept getting twinges, sure enough they were contractions, i was put on a drip and giving steriods, to delay the onset of true labour, which seemed to work, until 35 weeks when i started haemorraghing at home at 9.15 am.. i was blue lighted to Hosp where i had an Emergency section more or less within 20 mins my little man was born weighing 5lb 6 oz, he needed c pap and a little help and stayed in for 2 weeks but hes fine now.. alomost 7 months on..

My advice to you, would be If your worried or if any bleeding no matter how small happens then get to the hospital and get it checked, I had the hospital tell me it WASNT placenta previa right up until i had him.... but I KNEW something wasnt right.

trust your instincts hun most DO move up by 30 weeks but some dont so just be aware

good luck xxxx


----------



## Alias

I was told the same thing at 20 weeks. I didn't let it bother me then, cause as said above most move. I was back in at 34 weeks and the rescan showed that I totally covering the cervix. The norm for this in Ireland at least seems to be to admit you at 36 weeks and then section at 38. I ended up admitted at 34 1/2 weeks because I had a major bleed. It was a good thing, because I had more trouble a few nights later and ended up sectioned a day short of 35 weeks. Even after the fetal distress Elaine is fine, just a few small issues around her prematureness.

Definitely if you have any bleeding, head straight to hospital. And I will add to that another thing to watch for - if your bump feels 'full' and you feel very weak and light headed. Those were my symptoms, I was bleeding internally. Otherwise, take it easy and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Louisa K

Hi :waves:

I was also told my placenta was low at my 20 weeks scan, apparently it was 2mm away from my cervix. I'm going back on Tuesday to see if it's moved out of the way, I'll be shocked if it hasn't because I think it's very common and I've read that 95% move, so the chances are it will...! But fingers crossed anyway! lol


----------



## Caezzybe

Louisa K said:


> Hi :waves:
> 
> I was also told my placenta was low at my 20 weeks scan, apparently it was 2mm away from my cervix. I'm going back on Tuesday to see if it's moved out of the way, I'll be shocked if it hasn't because I think it's very common and I've read that 95% move, so the chances are it will...! But fingers crossed anyway! lol

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, let us all know how you get on xxx


----------



## Foogirl

I will start by saying I don't want to worry you unnecessarily and my case is far from typical but I think it is worth you being aware of the potential problems.

I was told at 20 weeks I had a low lying placenta, not to worry, no big deal blah blah blah.

I started bleeding at 26 weeks and bled on and off til 29 weeks when I had a massive bleed so they went in and got Abby out.

I had been blase about the whole thing and didn't take it easy at all, in fact I started bleeding after having travelled to London (and across London) with two backpacks and a suitcase. I shouldn't have done that - but no-one told me to take it easy and at 26 weeks I felt absolutely fine and able to do so.

Avoid anything which could strain your uterus, and yes that includes sex! Heavy lifting and carrying. Use this as an excuse to put your feet up regularly. Oh and make sure wherever you go you take your notes with you as one of the problems I had was they gave me an internal exam because they claim they didn't know the placenta was low as I didn't have my notes. Apparently me telling them this wasn't enough.

And ANY bleeding, no matter how insignificant or what colour it is, get it checked out immediately.

Even if the placenta doesn't move, and you need a scheduled c-section, as has been said, this isn't as bad as you may think.

Please, please don't worry as it is true that in the vast majority of cases this is not a problem at all and there is no reason to think yours won't move up and the pregnancy will continue smoothly. I'd just like you to be aware that there is a small risk and to know what to do to mitigate it.

Good luck.


----------



## FritterFots

For now, don't worry about it. So many women have low lying placentas at your stage and the vast majority do what they're supposed to do and move upwards. Having a previa is very rare. 

But, since you asked what to expect if it doesn't move up, I'll tell you my story.

They noticed my placenta was low, but I was told basically not to worry about it as they generally move up, so I went about my normal business and didn't give it another thought. 

Until I was about 31 weeks along and I got up one morning, walked down the stairs, and when I got to the bottom, I felt like I had leaked on myself. 

I went back upstairs, thinking I had peed myself and headed to the bathroom to clean up, and that's when I saw it wasn't urine, but bright red blood. 

Panic set in, I woke my husband, an ambulance was called, there was a flurry of activity, and I ended up at the hospital. The bleeding had stopped before I got to the hospital.

They did an ultrasound and saw that the placenta was partially obstructing the cervix. My doctor decided that I would stay in the hospital on bed rest for the duration of my pregnancy because 1) I had already had a bleed and he wasn't taking any chances and 2) I lived so far from the hospital (an hour away) that he was scared if I had a major bleed there wouldn't be time for me to get to the hospital.

We scheduled my c-section (you can't have a vaginal birth with a previa) for 37 weeks. 

At 36 weeks, I started having mild contractions (which are a no-no with a previa), so they did my c-section that day.

Everything worked out fine in the end. The baby was 5lbs 10 oz, needed a bit of oxygen for a few minutes, but otherwise fine. That was a Monday, we went home on a Friday. 

Basically, if you do end up with complications, you'll have bed rest. 

Best of luck to you and your babe.


----------



## cho

I had a low lying placenta i had no problems it moved out the way thankfully, even so there is usually no problems although it wouldn be natural if it were to niot move out the way they would have to perform a caesaereun incase of hemorage


----------



## teal

I had a low lying placenta at my 20 week scan but it had moved out of the way when I was scanned again at 34 weeks x


----------



## Rach27

I had this but by week 37, the placenta was in the fundus!!! Something like 90% move out of the way in time. Try not to worry xx


----------

